# In need of cains barbq spice......



## berdette (May 14, 2012)

*I really need to find some Cains barbq spice any suggestions!!??..*


----------



## pops6927 (May 14, 2012)

This should answer it for you!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cain-s-Barbecue-Spice-12-oz/10451107

I just emailed Farmer Brothers Coffee, who took over Cains, for information on how to obtain it if none is available in your area or if it is still made.  I'll post their response when I receive it.

In the meantime, would you kindly go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we may welcome you properly?  Thanks!


----------



## pops6927 (May 14, 2012)

Also, I forgot to mention, on the Walmart link it gives the ingredients; possibly you may want to experiment and try to duplicate it, also.


----------



## berdette (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Popps.....


----------



## pigbuttbbq (May 19, 2012)

I see your from Arkansas. I live near Oklahoma City and it is at a grocery store chain called buy for less. Try to google it and see if you are close to one if you live close to the Oklahoma state line.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Sep 4, 2012)

Got this email today. GO to Farmer's website and you can use their map to find regional reps. enjoy...

Hello John,

Yes, our parent company Farmer Brothers now manufactures the Cain spice items.  It was formerly under Sara Lee Foods, but the entire line was purchased about 3 years ago.

You can check out their website at:

www.farmerbros.com

Brad Dwyer

Spice Products Company

"A Division of Farmer Brothers Co."

-------------------------------

20333 S. Normandie Ave.

Torrance, CA 90502

Office: (310) 787-5400

Fax: (310) 320-6264


----------



## capntrip (Sep 4, 2012)

Found this recipe on a website  http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Barbecue-Spice


----------



## jwbtulsa (Sep 7, 2012)

So let me add to your confusion over the Cain's spice issue. I checked my local grocer who happens to carry a wide variety of Cain's brand spices; including the BBQ spice, Fajita spice, pickling spice, MSG, and lots of other single spices. The small containers are labeled as being packed by Cain's Coffee Co., Oklahoma City, Ok. The square tins are labed Sara Lee Corp. The larger containers are labeled Farmers Brothers Co. It makes one wonder just how long have these spices been sitting around in a warehouse....

Anywho, if any of you desparately need these items and cannot get them locally, feel free to contact me and I will get them and ship them to you. no extra cost. I think the large BBQ was $5.39, the fajita was something like $2. It can't possibly be that expensive to mail as they are just a few ounces at best.


----------



## dakotakane (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for your message. Do you know if you can get, or if they carry the 50 lb box? I appreciate your answer!!!


----------



## jdub57 (Jun 18, 2017)

I know this is a long shot on such an old post but do they still sell Cain's near you? Nowhere to be found within 100 miles of KC. Could use some help and would happily compensate if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## jdub57 (Jun 18, 2017)

jwbtulsa said:


> So let me add to your confusion over the Cain's spice issue. I checked my local grocer who happens to carry a wide variety of Cain's brand spices; including the BBQ spice, Fajita spice, pickling spice, MSG, and lots of other single spices. The small containers are labeled as being packed by Cain's Coffee Co., Oklahoma City, Ok. The square tins are labed Sara Lee Corp. The larger containers are labeled Farmers Brothers Co. It makes one wonder just how long have these spices been sitting around in a warehouse....
> 
> Anywho, if any of you desparately need these items and cannot get them locally, feel free to contact me and I will get them and ship them to you. no extra cost. I think the large BBQ was $5.39, the fajita was something like $2. It can't possibly be that expensive to mail as they are just a few ounces at best.


----------

